# bee vac hose



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Is the hose smooth on the inside or does it have ridges? I need a longer piece for my vac.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

The one on line has ridges


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Ridges were awful when I tried them. I need something smooth on the inside. What do you guys use?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I use the Ridgid 2 1/2" hoses at Home Depot. Small ridges but no problem.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

20', 1 1/2" pool vac hose that I cut in half for two 10' sections. Smooth inside durable outside.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> 20', 1 1/2" pool vac hose that I cut in half for two 10' sections. Smooth inside durable outside.
> View attachment 18895


I bought a pool vac hose, but it is not smooth inside. Should have done more looking!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Depends on the manufacturer on how smooth the interior is. There is on co. out there that is called smooth bore I believe. It is more geared towards commercial apps. like fluid transfer. The hose is like 5.00 a foot.


----------



## Gabreil riley (Jul 19, 2021)

I have used a vacuum to suck up roaches for a long time. The roaches do not survive the trip into the bag or container and never come back out, I’ve spent days checking on that, because if they could come back out I’d have a fit.
One vaccum is an old canister with a bag inside, the other is a corded Dyson Animal.
So long as the bag or container has a dust bunny already inside or a bit of gritty dirt, they hit it so hard it tends to break them if the trip up the hose didn’t or tangle them up so they can’t move much. It also kills fruit flies quite effectively. They quickly dry out and die if they do survive the impact.
I really don’t know for sure, but I too have wondered about this. Maybe the force of being sucked in grizzly router table insert wrecks their little bodies. Maybe they get trapped in the filter and starve to death.
In all my years of sucking up everything from bees to stink bugs, I’ve never seen one come back out. Sometimes, however, I do take precautions by taking the bag (or canister) right out to the back yard and dumping it out there. Or, being really paranoid (as with stinging insects) I put a cap over the end of the suction hose and let the vacuum sit for a few days…
Sorry I could not be of more help!


----------

